# Which Insurers have I missed



## antiquesam (Dec 18, 2018)

That time of year has come again. I'll spend a day between Christmas and New Year phoning around, but who have I missed?
AIB (lost me last year)
Carole Nash (won the business last year)
Adrian Flux
Lancaster Insurance
C&CC
C&MC
Caravan Guard
Safeguard
Comfort
Caravan Wise.
I know I'm a glutten for punishment, phone calls are free and that time between Xmas and New Year can be a bit boring if it's wet and miserable.
I don't need breakdown cover as I've got that covered, any vehicle for £48 in the UK.


----------



## Borders2 (Dec 18, 2018)

Personally found Saga and NFU eye wateringly expensive.

B2


----------



## izwozral (Dec 18, 2018)

Advance.


----------



## alcam (Dec 18, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> That time of year has come again. I'll spend a day between Christmas and New Year phoning around, but who have I missed?
> AIB (lost me last year)
> Carole Nash (won the business last year)
> Adrian Flux
> ...



Just came on to see what weapon you were using  !
As always one mans meat etc


----------



## hextal (Dec 18, 2018)

Shield.


----------



## harrow (Dec 18, 2018)

direct line
alcoholics anonymous
tesco
asda
rac
kwickfit
money supermarket
compare the market
confused.com


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 18, 2018)

harrow said:


> direct line
> alcoholics anonymous
> tesco
> asda
> ...


I've tried using the comparison sites, but they seem to be incapable of doing anything vaguely specialist. I saw a website for Asda and Tesco but kind of discounted them for the same reason, but will add them to the list.


----------



## Wully (Dec 18, 2018)

I’m gonna try and stop going through a broker and just go direct to the insurance company I’ve done that with my liability insurances and saved a heap try AVIVA for motorhome Insurance


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 18, 2018)

Borders2 said:


> Personally found Saga and NFU eye wateringly expensive.
> 
> B2



Saga seem determined to sell me house and car insurance but they seem to think I live in a mansion in a very rough area and drive a Rolls Royce going by the quotes they give me. 
I've always dismissed NFU because, although I have a waxed jacket and cap I don't have any cows, sheep or a tractor.


----------



## runnach (Dec 18, 2018)

Direct Line ,esure

Tesco policies are administered or where by direct line but may have different underwriters 

Channa


----------



## ajb70 (Dec 18, 2018)

lifesure?


----------



## rockape (Dec 18, 2018)

B I G  Insurance ( Barry Grainger)


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Dec 18, 2018)

Staysure. The only company to ask me what I wanted in the first sentence.


----------



## guerdeval (Dec 18, 2018)

What about  the Caravan and motorhome club? ,I had a car quote from them last week ,they were very competitive. THey're brokers for L&V for cars but not sure on motorhomes


----------



## Kontikiman54 (Dec 19, 2018)

*Which insurer*

Hi there have a look at LV they have a Motorhome insurance.


----------



## peter palance (Dec 19, 2018)

*they*



Borders2 said:


> Personally found Saga and NFU eye wateringly expensive.
> 
> B2



they think, youve got your eyes closed, just blink and move, on,pj


----------



## Borders2 (Dec 19, 2018)

Our car is with Direct Line and we have just had a good experience with them after an accident. 

We got a quote from NFU for the house insurance and had a good laugh at the numbers.... over 100% dearer than the nearest other.... yes truly!

The MH is with Royal Sun Alliance and when we told Airsports the numbers they said to take their arm off....so we did. 

B2


----------



## peter palance (Dec 19, 2018)

*no*



guerdeval said:


> What about  the Caravan and motorhome club? ,I had a car quote from them last week ,they were very competitive. THey're brokers for L&V for cars but not sure on motorhomes



no thanks, same problem, only in it for the money,please dont mention the members,or the price go up,pj


----------



## brucews (Dec 19, 2018)

Grove & Dean using Alianz insurance and providing motorhome recovery with home start etc  We have used them for the last 3 years, some of the excesses are big but otherwise cheap if not making any claims...


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 27, 2018)

Job done. Fifteen insurers phoned and their I interminal questions answered.I finally found someone that was prepared to haggle, knocking £50 off his asking price, which was in the middle of the also rans, and that was Lancaster Insurance.


----------



## n brown (Feb 6, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> That time of year has come again. I'll spend a day between Christmas and New Year phoning around, but who have I missed?
> AIB (lost me last year)
> Carole Nash (won the business last year)
> Adrian Flux
> ...


 who's your breakdown cover ? sounds good


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 6, 2019)

No experience of motorhome insurance before last year and I went with Classic Car Insurance | Car & Motorcycle Insurance | Van Insurance | Home Insurance

They provided breakdown insurance for extra £75 I think for 7.8 mar van.

Mine is due now and I will most likely go with them again


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 6, 2019)

n brown said:


> who's your breakdown cover ? sounds good



£48 that must be just breakdown and won’t cover a motorhome it cost more than that just for my car.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 6, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> Job done. Fifteen insurers phoned and their I interminal questions answered.I finally found someone that was prepared to haggle, knocking £50 off his asking price, which was in the middle of the also rans, and that was Lancaster Insurance.





n brown said:


> who's your breakdown cover ? sounds good



Auto Aid Breakdown Recovery. I pray I never have to put their claims to the test.


----------



## alcam (Apr 2, 2019)

Lots of , as usual , good advice on this thread . Possibly most on here have a driveway or garage ?
I don't and , as always , lots of companies won't cover you . 
Just wondered if any one knows of companies who will provide cover under these circumstances ?


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 2, 2019)

alcam said:


> Lots of , as usual , good advice on this thread . Possibly most on here have a driveway or garage ?
> I don't and , as always , lots of companies won't cover you .
> Just wondered if any one knows of companies who will provide cover under these circumstances ?



All of them that I contacted were prepared to quote for my van that sits on the road.


----------



## alcam (Apr 2, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> All of them that I contacted were prepared to quote for my van that sits on the road.



Ok will persevere . First one I contacted , LV , said no . Also snootily informed me majority of insurers wouldn't cover me .
Existing cover via Adrian Flux just looking for some competition


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 2, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> All of them that I contacted were prepared to quote for my van that sits on the road.



Not my experience ... Several were not prepared to quote.

This may be postcode related of course, and insurers do change their approach.

The only option is to ring around and ask.


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 3, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> Not my experience ... Several were not prepared to quote.
> 
> This may be postcode related of course, and insurers do change their approach.
> 
> The only option is to ring around and ask.



If they refused cover for on road parking they wouldn't do any business in Portsmouth. Off road parking is as rare as rocking horse s**t. I think there must be 30 vans within a quarter of a mile of my home.


----------



## peter palance (Apr 3, 2019)

*car*



antiquesam said:


> I've tried using the comparison sites, but they seem to be incapable of doing anything vaguely specialist. I saw a website for Asda and Tesco but kind of discounted them for the same reason, but will add them to the list.



my car is with tesco until renew-hell, here looking at you babe, hope you get it wright,peases bee with you ,ok,pj


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 3, 2019)

peter palance said:


> my car is with tesco until renew-hell, here looking at you babe, hope you get it wright,peases bee with you ,ok,pj



Thanks, but this is an old thread. I sorted it between Xmas and New Year. In the main I found the smaller brokers the most amenable to a deal, both for the car and van.


----------



## alcam (Apr 3, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> Not my experience ... Several were not prepared to quote.
> 
> This may be postcode related of course, and insurers do change their approach.
> 
> The only option is to ring around and ask.



Yes that's my previous experience . Was hoping to narrow down the list  . Apart from existing insurers only other I know is Safeguard


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 3, 2019)

alcam said:


> Yes that's my previous experience . Was hoping to narrow down the list  . Apart from existing insurers only other I know is Safeguard



Lancaster, AIB, Adrian Flux, Carole Nash and Staysure were all happy to quote. They were all within a tenner of each other until Lancaster was prepared to do a deal knocking Forty quid off his original offer. Must have been a thin month for him.


----------



## alcam (Apr 3, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> Lancaster, AIB, Adrian Flux, Carole Nash and Staysure were all happy to quote. They were all within a tenner of each other until Lancaster was prepared to do a deal knocking Forty quid off his original offer. Must have been a thin month for him.



Ok thanks , narrows it down a bit . I'm with Adrian flux at present . Will try the rest , though AIB knocked me  back the last 3 years


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 3, 2019)

alcam said:


> Ok thanks , narrows it down a bit . I'm with Adrian flux at present . Will try the rest , though AIB knocked me  back the last 3 years



There must surely be more than just on road parking affecting your insurance. Have you got a gold plated van encrusted with diamonds or something?


----------



## alcam (Apr 4, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> There must surely be more than just on road parking affecting your insurance. Have you got a gold plated van encrusted with diamonds or something?




No it's the on street parking that is the problem . Many companies just don't do it


----------

